# Best State for EMS (all around).



## MDA (May 27, 2010)

I know there's a lot of variables when it comes to EMS, but here's a hypothetical question. Say you're an EMT-B wanting the absolute best opportunity for a long-term career in EMS and you're willing to move where ever that mythical place might be.

So I guess the discussion should be on the best State with the most opportunities for employment, higher pay, room for advancement (now and in the future -> like EMT to Medic to FTO/Preceptior to Operations etc), modern scope of practice/protocols, benefits, cost of living, larger cities, and anything else that might persuade you or someone else to take a job in that area.

Some of us really want a career in EMS, it just depends on how bad we want it and what we're willing to do.

Just thought this would be a good topic of discussion for those of us in States that are struggling.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 27, 2010)

Seems like it is more of a Best Service around question, not state.

You could have all of those or none of those in any state.


----------



## medichopeful (May 27, 2010)

MDA said:


> I know there's a lot of variables when it comes to EMS, but here's a hypothetical question. Say you're an EMT-B wanting the absolute best opportunity for a long-term career in EMS and you're willing to move where ever that mythical place might be.
> 
> So I guess the discussion should be on the best State with the most opportunities for employment, higher pay, room for advancement (now and in the future -> like EMT to Medic to FTO/Preceptior to Operations etc), modern scope of practice/protocols, benefits, cost of living, larger cities, and anything else that might persuade you or someone else to take a job in that area.
> 
> ...



Probably not Massachusetts with everything that's been going on :wacko:


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2010)

I liked NM's. Pay was decent, a lot of decent services, good scope for EMTs, long rural transport areas.


----------



## MrBrown (May 27, 2010)

Well, it sure as heck aint Texas, California, Montana or Florida


----------



## MDA (May 27, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Seems like it is more of a Best Service around question, not state.
> 
> You could have all of those or none of those in any state.



Kind of, but a lot of it can be narrowed down by state to state comparisons.
Just for a broad picture. 

Best service would be somewhat impossible to pinpoint in my opinion.


----------



## MDA (May 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I liked NM's. Pay was decent, a lot of decent services, good scope for EMTs, long rural transport areas.



You're not the first I've heard this from.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 27, 2010)

Any answer you get on this subject is going to be either biased or lack enough data to support it. I'm guessing there are extremely few people to none who have held certs and worked in all 50 states. 

That being said, I like WA because of the fairly liberal policy concerning the county's ability to manipulate state protocols to fit their needs. Our state DOH leave much to be desired, but overall, the WA EMS system works pretty well.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 27, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Well, it sure as heck aint Texas, California, Montana or Florida


 
How would you know you Kiwi?!?!


----------



## MDA (May 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> *Any answer you get on this subject is going to be either biased or lack enough data to support it. I'm guessing there are extremely few people to none who have held certs and worked in all 50 states. *
> 
> That being said, I like WA because of the fairly liberal policy concerning the county's ability to manipulate state protocols to fit their needs. Our state DOH leave much to be desired, but overall, the WA EMS system works pretty well.



I completely agree, which is why I thought it would be good for discussion, and a way to learn a little more about different areas.

WA would be nice, for EMS and the location... can you get me a job?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2010)

MDA said:


> You're not the first I've heard this from.



I'm seriously considering moving back once I get my medic. I love Rural EMS


----------



## MDA (May 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I'm seriously considering moving back once I get my medic. I love Rural EMS



That's kind of where I am now, in the middle of CA in the Country.
There's just no jobs and I don't want to commute a huge distance.
When I did work ALS in 07, it was amazing being out here.

That's why if it were close enough, I just might consider a move if there's solid opportunities out there.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 27, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Well, it sure as heck aint Texas



I take offense to this. While we have TEEX and the 10 week wonders working against us, we are also home to some of the finest services in the nation. Think Austin/Travis County, Montgomery County Hospital District and Cypress Creek EMS. We also have one of the few clinicaly based EMS Bachelor's degrees in the country at UTHSC SA

In addition, the medical delegation laws of the state allow unparaleled scope to just about anywhere else in the nation, albeit this can be a VERY double edged sword... 

EMS in Texas is a mixed bag, but I certainly wouldn't rate it at the bottom of the pile.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 27, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> I take offense to this. While we have TEEX and the 10 week wonders working against us, we are also home to some of the finest services in the nation. Think Austin/Travis County, Montgomery County Hospital District and Cypress Creek EMS. We also have one of the few clinicaly based EMS Bachelor's degrees in the country at UTHSC SA
> 
> In addition, the medical delegation laws of the state allow unparaleled scope to just about anywhere else in the nation, albeit this can be a VERY double edged sword...
> 
> EMS in Texas is a mixed bag, but I certainly wouldn't rate it at the bottom of the pile.


 
Ahhh....chill. He is a kiwi. Unless he lived in TX I'm not sure where he came up with that. 

What are TEEX and the 10 week wonders?


----------



## atropine (May 27, 2010)

MDA said:


> That's kind of where I am now, in the middle of CA in the Country.
> There's just no jobs and I don't want to commute a huge distance.
> When I did work ALS in 07, it was amazing being out here.
> 
> That's why if it were close enough, I just might consider a move if there's solid opportunities out there.



Stay in cali pal, I mean iam not sure what your asking there are a lot of factors in your post, to me the most important one is pay and retirement, if you can swing the fire medic thing it will be well worth it. We have this thing call cal peers, and a formula that is called 3@50, so if you manage to get 30 years of service in and reach fifty years of age you get 90 percent of your base pay, and it is usually at top step, i know retired captains pulling in 8k a month just for fishing and doing what ever else they want, just something to consider.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ahhh....chill. He is a kiwi. Unless he lived in TX I'm not sure where he came up with that.
> 
> What are TEEX and the 10 week wonders?



TEEX is a 10 week paramedic program. A super medic-mill


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> TEEX is a 10 week paramedic program. A super medic-mill


 
Holy crud! You can't be serious. 10 weeks!!! That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard of. No way in heck can you learn to be a medic in 10 weeks. It would take me way more than the two years required here in WA state. I was barely ready to be a basic after 140 hours.


----------



## foxfire (May 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> TEEX is a 10 week paramedic program. A super medic-mill


 you have got to be kidding me!!!!! Is that a from basic to medic in ten weeks?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> No way in heck can you learn to be a medic in 10 weeks.



Who said anything about learning?




But as usalsfyre stated, I would put Texas at the top of the list, not the bottom, just because of Texas' somewhat lower education requirements than some states for initial paramedic certification.





Again... ATcEMS and CCEMS.


----------



## MDA (May 27, 2010)

atropine said:


> Stay in cali pal, I mean iam not sure what your asking there are a lot of factors in your post, to me the most important one is pay and retirement, if you can swing the fire medic thing it will be well worth it. We have this thing call cal peers, and a formula that is called 3@50, so if you manage to get 30 years of service in and reach fifty years of age you get 90 percent of your base pay, and it is usually at top step, i know retired captains pulling in 8k a month just for fishing and doing what ever else they want, just something to consider.



Honestly, I don't really have any desire to go into fire. I'd like to work as an EMT, go to Medic school, finish my degree then see what happens. Maybe move into the Operations side, who knows. One step at a time though.

It was just a topic for discussion, not a subliminal message for me wanting to secretly uproot my family. My wife would kill me anyway, haha.


----------



## firecoins (May 27, 2010)

The best state for EMS is confusion.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 27, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Holy crud! You can't be serious. 10 weeks!!! That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard of. No way in heck can you learn to be a medic in 10 weeks. It would take me way more than the two years required here in WA state. I was barely ready to be a basic after 140 hours.



This program caters specifically to Houston FD. My understanding of this is that the 10 weeks doesn't include clinical time, but.....yeeaaah :unsure:

Dallas has a similar program through UT Southwestern, but it takes them a whole 20 weeks to earn a new patch :wacko:


----------



## Scott33 (May 27, 2010)

It is not really feasible to have a balanced opinion on particular States...Counties would be more accurate. I Have heard good things about bits of Texas, bits of NC, and bits of WA for example. I am sure those states also have their arse-backward counties too.


----------



## 46Young (May 28, 2010)

I liked NY, particularly NYC because of how it's set up. A bunch of BLS units get assigned the BLS jobs, and the relatively fewer double medic ALS units get only high priority jobs. No (per the call type) abd pain, intox, sick job, EDP, minor injury, unknown medical, etc. Just arrests, diff breathers, cardiac condition, unconscious, and maybe the multi trauma. Cutting out a good amount of low priority nonsense makes for a steep learning curve for the medic, and you get to run multiple legit calls daily, not once a week or less like some all ALS systems.

I feel bad for medic students in all ALS systems. The majority of their pt contacts are low acuity pts. I'd hate to waste a clinical rotation seeing maybe four pts, where the first may be an MVA w/ neck and back, then a minor injury, a drunk, then the 21 y/o with flu like Sx or maybe a tummy ache after eating some bad food. How are you supposed to learn when most of your pts are V.O.M.I.T at the most? Yeah, sure, we need to do the proper assessments, diagnostics and prophylactics on each pt just in case, but you're not learning much nor are you getting to practice any skills or critical thinking until you get repetition with truly sick pt that require actual intervention.

That's what I miss about NYC. Here in VA, I might see a couple of decent calls over my three day tour, then not get any good calls for two weeks or so. Speaking from experience, I saw more good jobs in one month in the NYC 911 system than I would see in a year or more in Virginia or SC, and that's being generous.

Too bad a career in EMS isn't sustainable there. That's one of the main reasons I left. If you want good pay and working conditions, then you go with the hospitals, but they only have a 403b for retirement, and have lousy job security. If you want benefits and a pension you go FDNY EMS, but you're making welfare wages. The rest of the state pays lousy, except for the NCPD EAB.


----------



## SAREMT (Apr 18, 2017)

46Young said:


> I liked NY, particularly NYC because of how it's set up. A bunch of BLS units get assigned the BLS jobs, and the relatively fewer double medic ALS units get only high priority jobs. No (per the call type) abd pain, intox, sick job, EDP, minor injury, unknown medical, etc. Just arrests, diff breathers, cardiac condition, unconscious, and maybe the multi trauma. Cutting out a good amount of low priority nonsense makes for a steep learning curve for the medic, and you get to run multiple legit calls daily, not once a week or less like some all ALS systems.
> 
> I feel bad for medic students in all ALS systems. The majority of their pt contacts are low acuity pts. I'd hate to waste a clinical rotation seeing maybe four pts, where the first may be an MVA w/ neck and back, then a minor injury, a drunk, then the 21 y/o with flu like Sx or maybe a tummy ache after eating some bad food. How are you supposed to learn when most of your pts are V.O.M.I.T at the most? Yeah, sure, we need to do the proper assessments, diagnostics and prophylactics on each pt just in case, but you're not learning much nor are you getting to practice any skills or critical thinking until you get repetition with truly sick pt that require actual intervention.
> 
> ...



I appreciate this post about NY. I've been considering FDNY EMS for some time now, and the fact that as a medic I would get to see more high acuity calls and do the job actually steers me a little closer that way.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 18, 2017)

Wow. Talk about reviving a post that is over seven years old. If you read some of the other more recent posts, you'll find the Texas ranks high on the list of one of the best places to do EMS.

Seattle is very good. Minneapolis is very good. Denver is pretty good. Delaware is very good. There's a lot of great places to work as a paramedic.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 19, 2017)

It really all depends on what you are looking for.  If you want to see sick patients, and only sick patients (relatively speaking), you need to avoid any all ALS system.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Apr 19, 2017)

If there was an EMS Mecca, we'd all know about it because we'd be beating each other up in the parking lot for applications.

The short answer is no system is perfect and there never will be a perfect system. Too many variable. Some systems have great overall scope, but lots of mother may I. Some have almost autonomous practitioners, but are under paid, over worked, too rural, too urban, too hot, too cold. The list could go on forever. We're all different, so what we want is different, and even if you could get a few hundred of us to agree on anything much less an entire system, with the funding and management support to make it work, that would be one place with no turn over.

I say make a list of your top five variables in order of importance. Start researching services and when you find one that meets at least your top three, do what it takes to get a job there(even if it actually means working somewhere else for a time). Re-evaluate from time to time.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 19, 2017)

. Give me a tiered system with EMS staffed rescue. But in a system that is appropriately staffed. So like Newark but not running ourselves into the ground. Maybe Pittsburgh? But a little more suburban. 

That said, i think my home agency is pretty close to what i really want to do. Its a good mix of BLS EMS and "cool" stuff. There are a couple of BLS agencies in NJ are what id like. Just add some ALS and its right there


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

I'll reiterate what I've said before, and what others on here continue to hit on: it's subjective.

The best "state" for EMS is the _providers state of mind_. This can range from constantly fluid, to simple small things that solidify gratification.

For me, I'm more the latter having seen many aspects of EMS systems regardless of the physical state that they are in.


----------



## agregularguy (Apr 19, 2017)

It's definitely a subjective thing.
I came to this website a year and a half back thinking about the same question, and this site helped to expose me to different systems. Then, a few months back I finally was in a position to do my own job search, and had certain criteria that each agency (and city) had to meet.

-Wanted a municipal third service agency- No fire based EMS and didn't want to continue with private EMS
-Had to be "progressive" in their protocols. The agency I'm starting with next month gives Zosyn and Rocephrine prehospitally, has RSI capablities, gives Heparin for ACS and has RSI capabilities after a year working there. No where near me currently can do anything like that.
-I wanted an agency that valued higher education, I worked hard to get my bachelors degrees, so I was hoping for a place that would appreciate (and compensate) the higher education
-Preference on tiered ALS/BLS system. I think we should be able to send BLS trucks to non-high priority calls, instead of all ALS systems sending medic trucks all over
-Was hoping for an agency that had a better career ladder then just FTO or field supervisor- I think that's important to retention in EMS
-As a medic, I really didn't want to be placed as an EMT again to start like Boston EMS, Austin Travis or Medic One out in Seattle.
-Not mandatory, but I really enjoy working HAZMAT. I found several agencies that had EMS work on the HAZMAT teams, and weren't fire based systems. I liked that.

I also had some criteria when looking at cities the agencies worked in.
-Wanted a medium to larger sized city
-Had to be warm (ish). I was trying to get out of the cold, miserable snowy northeast. 
-Had to be within an hour/hour and a half of a major airport
-I preferably wanted to be able to live downtown/close to downtown
There's definitely more criteria, but those were the major ones.
But that's what worked for me! I realize that there's a lot of differing opinions on this website about what works best for others, what I wanted isn't necessarily what everyone else wants. It would do you well if you're doing a job search to make a list like that. Find out what you want, what you like and don't like. Then go from there!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 19, 2017)

That's the stuff. My list was similar, but different in several aspects. 

1) no ssm
2) all als third service
3) fly cars
4) a realistic promotional ladder
5) excellent compensation package
6) retirement package

And education. And progressive. And not outrageous call volume. And blah, blah, blah. 
No system has it all.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> That's the stuff. My list was similar, but different in several aspects.
> 
> 1) no ssm
> 2) all als third service
> ...


Yet SCEMS still tops my list from a completely selfish single-role paramedics perspective. Not taking into account I would have to uproot my family literally across the country, it really sounds like the kind of system I would revel in.


----------



## RocketMedic (Apr 19, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> That's the stuff. My list was similar, but different in several aspects.
> 
> 1) no ssm
> 2) all als third service
> ...



Your drug restock and the care it incentivizes makes me want to cry lol


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 19, 2017)

The only issue I have with Sussex is the distance from a major city...other than that, it seems darn good.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> The only issue I have with Sussex is the distance from a major city...other than that, it seems darn good.


I'm two hours from a major city _and_ beaches. They at least have one of the two.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't know much about the departments, but if you want a place that pays well then St. Louis county has good places to look into. You just have to have fire certs to apply. All I know is that they have good money here. As far as protocols, education, promotion opportunity I don't have a clue. 

If you don't want to do that, the neighboring county also pays really well and is EMS only. Downside is they just changed to 48's and that is not a rural system and in my opinion a bad idea having worked at some of their bases. We will see if that sticks though.

You can definitely make enough to pay the bills here though. I know a CCEMT-P position was just created with one of the county departments and I think they topped out around $84k.

That and this isn't a bad area to live in. There are good schools, cost of living isn't too bad, Cardinals games (and others stuff), plenty of cool stuff to do in the city, good state to be in if you like hunting, etc.


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 19, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I don't know much about the departments, but if you want a place that pays well then St. Louis county has good places to look into. You just have to have fire certs to apply. All I know is that they have good money here. As far as protocols, education, promotion opportunity I don't have a clue.
> 
> If you don't want to do that, the neighboring county also pays really well and is EMS only. Downside is they just changed to 48's and that is not a rural system and in my opinion a bad idea having worked at some of their bases. We will see if that sticks though.
> 
> ...


I might look into this in a couple years. Im only 3ish hours away and Missouri has some great hunting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 19, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> I might look into this in a couple years. Im only 3ish hours away and Missouri has some great hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


@truetiger can tell you more than I can, PM him if you have any questions. I don't know much about the FD's internally since I never had any interest in doing anything with fire besides what is in my current job description. If you are interested in finding a good longer term place though, I'd definitely suggest giving STL county a look. There are plenty of different departments out here, but I am going to guess that the slots are fairly competitive.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 19, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Yet SCEMS still tops my list from a completely selfish single-role paramedics perspective. Not taking into account I would have to uproot my family literally across the country, it really sounds like the kind of system I would revel in.


Ive looked at them, but i wonder if its worth the $8 pay cut to move from NJ to DE, or closer NJ, i was looking at taking the ferry


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

Bullets said:


> Ive looked at them, but i wonder if its worth the $8 pay cut to move from NJ to DE, or closer NJ, i was looking at taking the ferry


I have an obsession with fly cars, or as they're known where I grew up, squads. Nonetheless, a QRV with a pension that is non-suppression still tempts me.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2017)

I would kill to work as a Chase truck paramedic somewhere that's third service. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 19, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> I would kill to work as a Chase truck paramedic somewhere that's third service.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


is a chase truck the same as a fly car? my EMS terminology isen't sufficient


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 19, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> Your drug restock and the care it incentivizes makes me want to cry lol



My current drug restock shtshow is here in Georgia. At SCEMS you just restocked from the Pyxis in the EMS room.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 19, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> The only issue I have with Sussex is the distance from a major city...other than that, it seems darn good.



Less than 2 hours to Philly or D.C.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> is a chase truck the same as a fly car? my EMS terminology isen't sufficient


Chase truck, fly car, etc. Samr thing lol

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 19, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> Chase truck, fly car, etc. Samr thing lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Sheriffs DPT EMS up here in NYS has that , but thats a longggg journey/lifestyle change for you.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> is a chase truck the same as a fly car? my EMS terminology isen't sufficient





TransportJockey said:


> Chase truck, fly car, etc. Samr thing lol


I was wondering the same, lol.

#squad#box#bus#rig#unit#itsanambulance!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 19, 2017)

Funny how the terminology is so different. 

To me, it's always the truck. Maybe a rig. Never a bus, box, Ambo and NEVER EVER a boo boo bus.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 19, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Never a bus, box, Ambo and NEVER EVER a *boo boo bus*.


I had one paramedic intern from the midwest somewhere that called it this. He didn't work out with me, or our service. I just remember him calling it the "boo boo bus". I'd never heard that expression before, either way he was a tool.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2017)

I call our boxes trucks, box, bus, or ambo. It's a mix of all the local slang from places I've worked lol 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 19, 2017)

our ambulances are called rigs/ambulances, the ford explorers we call fly cars. Prolly just a weird NY thing... as always


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 19, 2017)

Rig, bus, truck + fly car

I have always thought the use of truck for a Type II or III seems silly...maybe "van" would be fairer...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reaper (Apr 20, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> It's definitely a subjective thing.
> I came to this website a year and a half back thinking about the same question, and this site helped to expose me to different systems. Then, a few months back I finally was in a position to do my own job search, and had certain criteria that each agency (and city) had to meet.
> 
> -Wanted a municipal third service agency- No fire based EMS and didn't want to continue with private EMS
> ...


I can guess the system you choose!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## reaper (Apr 20, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Less than 2 hours to Philly or D.C.


Here they are QRVs


TransportJockey said:


> Chase truck, fly car, etc. Samr thing lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk




Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## agregularguy (Apr 20, 2017)

reaper said:


> I can guess the system you choose!
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


 
PM me lets see how close ya get !


----------



## Bullets (Apr 20, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Funny how the terminology is so different.
> 
> To me, it's always the truck. Maybe a rig. Never a bus, box, Ambo and NEVER EVER a boo boo bus.



Here the individual truck is called a rig or a truck. Box is part of the rig. The agency that it comes from is a squad. Ie "send the squad for a leg injury." This has caused much consternation amongst the fire companies as our county dispatch wont allow fire companies to call any of their apparatus "Squad"

We had a cop get hired from NYPD. Image his surprise when he requested a bus while out at a school bus involved MVC and this honey showed up


----------



## GMCmedic (Apr 20, 2017)

My county still uses 10 codes. What they call an ambulance is the least of my worries lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 20, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Less than 2 hours to Philly or D.C.



That's not so bad at all!

I will say, I haven't seen a ton of well-paid, non-suppression, fly-car ALS within an hour of major metro areas unless you want to be in Jersey (not sure how well paid they are). And speaking of Jersey...



Bullets said:


> This has caused much consternation amongst the fire companies as our county dispatch wont allow fire companies to call any of their apparatus "Squad"



Squad as the name of a service...I think the 1950s would like their EMS model and names back


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 20, 2017)

I have some friends working for some NJ ALS projects and I don't think it sounds all that appealing. Really, the only good part is the money.


----------



## EpiEMS (Apr 20, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I have some friends working for some NJ ALS projects and I don't think it sounds all that appealing. Really, the only good part is the money.



I just don't love the Jersey model. I mean, fly cars? Great. Hospital based? Sounds fine to me. The rest? No bueno - people who aren't even EMRs on calls, basically unregulated volunteer services...wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 20, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> I just don't love the Jersey model. I mean, fly cars? Great. Hospital based? Sounds fine to me. The rest? No bueno - people who aren't even EMRs on calls, basically unregulated volunteer services...wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole.



And you have to live in New Jersey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

